# Which saddle pad should i buy??!!



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think they have anti slip pads. Not sure if they are good though, but they are supposed to have some material on the inside that prevents it from moving around.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

5-star 1 inch


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Is your saddle moving when you are riding the hills?


----------



## dphl1995 (Jun 6, 2011)

The trainer at my barn really likes the ESP pads. She says they're good on pretty much ALL her horses. And she gets a lot of horses in. 

ESP Saddle Pads by Classic Equine

Also, a good way to stop the saddle from sliding is to get (if you don't already have one) a breast collar. Or, get a breast collar strap. This goes over the neck and attaches on each side of the breast collar, and lifts it up to the position it's supposed to be in.

Breast Collar Straps


----------



## pattyusher (May 31, 2011)

*Great pad*

My brother-in-law is a saddle maker in Pagosa Springs, CO and has developed a great pad. He put a lot of thought and experience into it. Neoprene and other synthetic pads don't "breathe" and can be hot. You can see his pad on their website: outwestsaddlery.com. Its pricey, but will be useable for years and years to come, and can be adapted to multiple horses with all kinds of backs.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Try asking at your horse store, they are normally happy to show you one for your horse. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Anything sheepskin. I'm notorious for riding with a loose girth and they just don't slip. Up/down hills, wet/dry, sheepskin stays in place. For the receding shoulders, maybe a shimmable half pad to fill in the gaps.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the first question I would ask would be _why_ his shoulders are sinking. 16 is still relatively young in the grand scheme of things and if he's healthy, getting proper nutrition, and being worked regularly, then you should not be seeing any muscle loss.

If it is, in fact, his spine that has begun to sink, I think I would be contacting a vet or a chiropractor to see if I could figure out why. Things like that don't happen suddenly for no reason.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sinking in behind the withers (muscle atrophy) is often indicative of back pain. I'd get him checked out by a vet or chiropractor.

As for pads, if the hollow area is severe, I'd recommend something therapeutic, maybe Skito inserts or something to that effect.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Try a biofit pad.


----------



## Manni01 (Jun 15, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Anything sheepskin. I'm notorious for riding with a loose girth and they just don't slip. Up/down hills, wet/dry, sheepskin stays in place. For the receding shoulders, maybe a shimmable half pad to fill in the gaps.


I agree with the sheepskin pad... Got them for my horses and they are very comfortable for them
but I would also be concerned about the Problem itself. When did that start?? Maybe a vet should have a look on it...


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> Try a biofit pad.


 
AGREED!
The Classic Equine BioFit pad is amazing! It has resolved so many back/shoulder/wither issues for my mother in laws 22 year old gelding and her 16 year old mare. Both horses are built very differently, but true to Classic Equine products, it conforms and works well for both builds. CE saddle pads are the only one I personally use for western riding.

Also agree with the fact that for a 16yo horse you shouldn't be seeing much muscle loss.... I would start with the vet, make sure he's still getting his nutrional needs met, have his teeth been floated??? Then go to the chiropractor.


----------



## Heaven (Jun 24, 2011)

Tried lots of pads, my only favorite, is by Cutter Collection with Merino wool backing. You will have to order online and it takes at least a month to get, cost around $200. Its thick, washable, hose it down. Wont slip. I think Windstorm ranch will come up as a seller. Pick out your blanket and they add the wool. I inherited 2 with my horse and tried others, came back and bought a new one. You wont be sorry.


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

5 star all the way !


----------

